# Project of New 1220



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here are 3 bottle stoppers of the new Jet. All three are finished with rattle can lacquer because they finish quickly. I sand to 400 grit and put 3 light coats on. The first is bocote, the second is mesquite with a ebony inlay and the third is purpleheart. 

Bob for you the lathe runs like a dream. It is amazing the difference between it and the old C-man. So far the only problem I have heard people are having with them is the on/off switch. They said go to the hardware store and buy a heavy duty one. You will be set to go. 

As a side note I had to get started making more because the director at the arts center where my stuff is displayed had all sold. 9 of them for $29 each. So 6 more will be there tomorrow and I have 10 more coming in. Also got to get some more birdhouses made as when I took the box down with a dozen in 3 sold before I put the box down for $22.50 a piece. My Norfolk Island Pine vase sold for $120. So far so good. Took my ornaments down on Friday. She is going to decorate a Christmas tree with them. She said they should sell well since people can see what they will look like.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Well ole buddy.... you have some mighty fine looking stoppers there and it is great that you have an outlet to sell your goods and help pay for the hobby. 

I read about the switch problem and don't think it is a big issue and am hoping that Jet already has or will have it fixed by the time I aquire mine. I appreciate your evaluation on the 1220VS as you know I have always valued your opinion when it comes to turning.

I have been regaining my interest in turning lately as it is one of the areas of woodworking I can still do no matter how bad my condition gives me fits sometimes. I do thnk I want to upgrade to the 1220 VS so I can have a tiny bit more bowl capacity and a little extra horsepower for the larger jobs. So glad to hear you are pleased with it. That LOYL is a keeper for sure.

If you get a chance, how about shooting a few full shots of the bench you have the 1220 sitting on. I like the concept of some of the ideas you have built in and may would like to borrow (steal) them and build one for my new 1220 when I get it.  You can email them if you don't care to post them. 

Take care my friend and enjoy the new toy.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As always Bernie first class work, at the rate your going, retirement might have to be brought forward.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> As always Bernie first class work, at the rate your going, retirement might have to be brought forward.


Wouldn't hurt my feelings Harry. The director called this morning again and wants me to bring down more pens and more stoppers. So I will take 5 more down today plus a dozen pens. I have 10 more stoppers coming in. 12 months and 29 days left.


----------



## WIHaltom (Oct 24, 2008)

I am new to this forum. I would like to know where you get the metal portion of those bottle stoppers. Those finished pieces look really nice. Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi WIHaltom

Here's link to one of many
http://pennstateind.com/

========


WIHaltom said:


> I am new to this forum. I would like to know where you get the metal portion of those bottle stoppers. Those finished pieces look really nice. Thanks


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

WIHaltom said:


> I am new to this forum. I would like to know where you get the metal portion of those bottle stoppers. Those finished pieces look really nice. Thanks


I get mine from Arizona Silhouette. Bill is great to work with and is fast. I have had problems with PSI so don't order from them anymore. Others may have better experience with them but when I get 3 or 4 straight orders messed up and don't get what I need. Here is his website. On the left side of his webpage go down to bottle stoppers and you will find the kits, turning blocks, 3-D acrylic blocks and mandrels for turning them. On one of the pages and I believe it is the 3-D acrylic page is a video by Yo-Yo Spin aka Ed Davidson. Good tutorial. I get the BHW-465 and BHW-470. I also use his mandrels as they have been the best I have found especially being MT2. 

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Bottle_Stopper_Kits.htm

Here are the 3-D Acrylic blocks of all kinds. 

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/3D_Bottle_Stopper_Blocks.htm

Here are the video's you can watch. The last one on this page explains the mandrel.

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/videos.htm

Like I said no affiliation just a satisfied customer. Like I said Bill is excellent to work with and will correct any problems quick. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bernie

I can't choose a favorite, they are all beautiful pieces of work.:sold:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Ken. They are a lot of fun to do. They are easy and fast to make plus they sell good. I just took 7 more down to her Friday and she calls me today so I took down 5 more. I have 10 more on order and also trying some new blanks.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great work Bernie, looks like you will have to make lots more.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Pete. Just got 10 more in last night. So hopefully will get those done this weekend.


----------

